# Accident Diagram



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We receive a monthly email newsletter from Aviva and it usually contains an amusing claim or something similar.

This month is a diagram showing accident details, submitted by a Broker as part of a customer's accident report form. Made me chuckle anyway!

**CLICK**


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Hhhmmmmmmm before the impact the clio driver had hair , after impact hair is clearly not visible , 

Failure to nominate driver = Offence


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I did notice that. I concluded a poorly secured toupée.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

The last one I submitted was epic! (see attached)... Call me OCD!

Obviously it was also accompanied by a very detailed text-based account to back-up the diagram! 

Out of interest, who would you say was at fault? The lights were out and M201DGE crashed into the drivers door of SL03WDP as it passed through the junction. M201DGE was stationary and indicating when SL03WDP entered the crossroads. The other car wasn't involved and just drove off.


#MSPaintTastic


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Shiny said:


> I did notice that. I concluded a poorly secured toupée.


This could have been the cause!



lobotomy said:


> The last one I submitted was epic! (see attached)... Call me OCD!
> 
> Obviously it was also accompanied by a very detailed text-based account to back-up the diagram!
> 
> ...


How could M201DGE have crashed into SL03WDP while it was 'stationary'. When you cross a line of traffic you have to give way, in this case (IMHO) M201DGE was at fault can can't foresee any argument how they would not be at fault.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

All of this reminds me of the Jasper Carrott insurance quotes sketch he did many moons ago. Hilariously funny. Amazing what people will write down.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

where are all the speech bubbles my back my neck i cant move or work for the rest of my life have you the number for claims direct?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Shiny said:


> We receive a monthly email newsletter from Aviva and it usually contains an amusing claim or something similar.
> 
> This month is a diagram showing accident details, submitted by a Broker as part of a customer's accident report form. Made me chuckle anyway!
> 
> **CLICK**


Would appear the driver of the Astra also reversed into the Skoda :lol:


----------

